# Merry Christmas Everyone



## Laurie1407 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE :emoticon-sign:
Just wanted to wish you all a very Merry Xmas and 
all the best to you in the New Year ahead.
Hope you all have a good one.


:snowballs: 

(((((HUGS TO ALL))))) 

Laurie

:grouphug:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 24, 2007)

May UPS bring tidings of joy


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## braveheart (Dec 24, 2007)

Peace and joy.


----------



## lallieth (Dec 24, 2007)

Happy Holidays to you all,and may the New year and  beyond bring you peace and joy .


----------



## Halo (Dec 24, 2007)

Happy Holidays to Everyone!! :emoticon-sign::xcool:


----------



## Retired (Dec 24, 2007)

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas.  Lots of good health and happiness in the New Year

:emoticon-sign:


----------



## foghlaim (Dec 24, 2007)

Happy Holidays Everyone.


----------



## dark (Dec 24, 2007)

My very first post here!  Anyway - Happy Holidays to all here!
-Douglas


----------



## Daniel (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome, Douglas!


----------



## Halo (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome to Psychlinks Douglas :welcome2:

Happy Holidays to you too :emoticon-sign:


----------



## dark (Dec 24, 2007)

Daniel said:


> Welcome, Douglas!



Thanks Daniel!



Halo said:


> Welcome to Psychlinks Douglas :welcome2:
> 
> Happy Holidays to you too :emoticon-sign:



Happy Holidays to you too Halo!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome, Douglas.


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 24, 2007)

merry christmas to everyone and may the new year bring everyone much love, joy and peace! :laugh:

welcome douglas


----------



## Peanut (Dec 24, 2007)

Daniel said:


> May UPS bring tidings of joy


LOL--that is too much!! You wouldn't be talking about presents...would you!?!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 24, 2007)

The force... use the force... wait outside your neighbor's place until the UPS guy shows up and then use the force...


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 24, 2007)

:lol: yeah.. ambush the ups delivery guy


----------



## braveheart (Dec 25, 2007)

A Christmas filled with peace and joy from London, UK...



and welcome to Douglas.


----------



## dark (Dec 25, 2007)

David Baxter said:


> Welcome, Douglas.



David - are you enjoying your Christmas?  I'm in Seattle, USA... it's still rather early here.



braveheart said:


> A Christmas filled with peace and joy from London, UK...
> and welcome to Douglas.



Peace to you braveheart!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 25, 2007)

Up at 6:00 today to put in the turkey and then go get my stepson.


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 25, 2007)

wow, you're up early to do the cooking 

merry christmas


----------



## dark (Dec 25, 2007)

ladybug said:


> wow, you're up early to do the cooking
> 
> merry christmas



Merry Christmas 'Ladybug'!  I just wash dishes and never allowed to cook.  Guess I'm good for something.


----------



## Blaze (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to everyone!!!!  I am so grateful to have finally found a forum that has such a great network of support for caring about everyone!  Here's to another year of learning more about one another and just enjoying life!


----------



## dark (Dec 25, 2007)

braveheart said:


> A Christmas filled with peace and joy from London, UK...
> and welcome to Douglas.



That's a pretty picture!



> Merry Christmas to everyone!!!! I am so grateful to have finally found a forum that has such a great network of support for caring about everyone! Here's to another year of learning more about one another and just enjoying life!



Yeah, I can tell already (after less than 24 hours) this forum is filled with wonderful warm people who actually care about our problems.  And the complaining I do perhaps.  Anyway, it'll be nice to have a nice turkey dinner today.  I sure love mash potatoes and gravy plus 'some' meat and other veggies etc.


----------

